

Breakfast Can Wait. The Day's First Stop is Online - ojbyrne
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/10/technology/10morning.html

======
arthurk
This reminds me of a chapter from Michael Lopp's book "Managing Humans":

"Each weekend morning, my process is this: I wake up, walk upstairs, sit down
at the computer, and figure out what is happening on the planet. Once I'm
comfortable that the sky is not falling, I walk to the kitchen, grind my
coffee beans, and begin to boil water. While the water is heating up, I return
to my computer and follow up on whatever tidbits tickled my fancy from my
first pass. This morning, it was some font research, followed by looking into
options for wireless headphones. Turns out, Sony sucks. Go figure. Water's
boiling! Back to the kitchen, where I pour hot water into my French press and
dig up my favorite ceramic cup. The coffee needs to sit for three minutes,
which means back to the computer! OK, so why do Sony headphones suck? Poor
sound quality? Bad design? Bit of both, really. Coffee's ready, so one more
trip to the kitchen, where I pour the steaming brew into my favorite cup and
travel, once more, back to my cave.

It looks like a lot of work, but I do it instinctively. It's a routine
designed to do one thing — get me into the zone."

Quote taken from <http://my.safaribooksonline.com/9781590598443/the_zone>

